# Christian Fiction



## Doodle Bug (Feb 25, 2004)

Can anyone suggest some good Christian fiction not romance thumbdown. I have read much of CS Lewis, In His Steps, Pilgrims Progress, some Tolkien. Thanks!


----------



## Bryan (Feb 27, 2004)

hmm, I thought I had posted this earlier...anyhow:

Don't stop reading Bunyan's books with The Pilgrim's Progress! I now have read 3 of his books (Progress, Grace Abounding, The Holy War) and they are all great! Grace abounding is not fiction, but The Holy War is a great alagory like the PP, infact I kinda liked it better. I'm planning on getting as many of his books as I can over the next few years 

Bryan
SDG


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 27, 2004)

My favorite &quot;theological thriller&quot; is &quot;A Skeleton In God's Closet&quot; by Paul L. Meier. You get to see what might happen to the world if the Ressurection had not happened and you get to learn a lot about the technology and techniques of archaeology. 

I'm reading his new book, &quot;Beyond a Skeleton&quot;, but I'm not sure what to think of it yet.

I like very much Ted Dekker's book &quot;When Heaven Weeps&quot;. 

Mind you, I'm calling these Christian Fiction, because they are fiction written by christians. They certainly can't compare to Bunyan's works.
:wr50:


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (Feb 28, 2004)

All the left behind series, [b:74a190a673]NOT[/b:74a190a673] J/K, ok bad joke, sorry.

How about the Screwtape Letters?


----------



## JohnV (Feb 28, 2004)

My wife and I like the George MacDonald books. You can find them online at
http://www.johannesen.com/OnlineGMD.htm


----------



## Doodle Bug (Feb 29, 2004)

Thank You. I have just started on a MacDonald book, I haven't had a chance to really get in it yet though. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

Any novel or short story by Fyodor Dostoevsky.


----------

